# Where not to pick up women



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Guys here are the following places you should not, not pick up women

#1. Planned Parent Hood- Uhm just no.
#2. A support group (unless your name is Chris in which case and you got mad skills with the ladies) 
#3. A Nursing home. Obviously, those chicks are way way way too old for you, unless their GILF's but no GILF is that old. 
#4. The Cemetery- Someone's loved one or friend just died, that is neither the time nor place, unless you want to get buried too
#5. Strip clubs- Those women call every guy baby and honey and says they are hot.
#6. The Playground- No, uh yeah just no, unless you want to be picked up in Prison. 
#7. Klan Meetings. You have no clue what those women look like under there, they could have tree beaten faces for all you know, plus that's pretty messed up if you are minority. 
#8. Lesbian Bars- Obviously not.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

#1 - At least you know she's pro choice.
#2 - I could use someone who is supportive for a change.
#3 - Old people have cute granddaughters. Bonus points for taking care of her grandparents.
#4 - People need comforting after a loved one passes.
#5 - What if she is just paying her way through law/medical school?
#6 - What about babysitters and hot single moms?
#7 - This one stumped me
#8 - Chasing Amy anyone?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

#9. Family gatherings


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

#1. Planned parenthood - What if she works there?
#2. Support group - What if it's a support group for people who can't find dates?
#3. Nursing home - What if they pinch your *** and tell you to fasten their girdle?
#4. Cemetery - What if she's a gold digger and the guy who died was a 90-year-old billionaire?
#5. Strip club - What if she tells me she really means it?
#6. Playground - What if I'm 5 years old?
#7. Klan meeting - What if she's hot?
#8. Lesbian bar - What if they'll make an exception for me because I'm so damn hot?


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

also, elevators


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

#10. The gym :no


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Through her bedroom window.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

#11 Prison
#12 Internet Dating Sites :b


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

shyvr6 said:


> Through her bedroom window.


I guess you haven't seen many 80's teen comedies...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Regarding #7, if you're into freaky stuff, she probably would be too.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> #1. Planned parenthood - What if she works there?
> #2. Support group - What if it's a support group for people who can't find dates?
> #3. Nursing home - What if they pinch your *** and tell you to fasten their girdle?
> #4. Cemetery - What if she's a gold digger and the guy who died was a 90-year-old billionaire?
> ...


#1. Sure if she works there go for it, just make sure you aren't pulling a Hugh Grant.
#2. I should have said Social Anxiety Support group or a depression support group. 
#3. No comment lol.
#4. She's still grieving over someone Gold diggers have feelings too hahaha (feelings for your money) 
#5. She has to make money, their job is to indice you into spending money, that's why they are so aggressive, Strippers are actually the smartest business people out there, they know the art of using sex to part you with your money.
#6. Than you are starting early in the pimp game my friend, just don't hit on your friends mom.
#7. She's a member of the KKK, unless you are lily White and support the Klan she'll definitely tell you what she thinks of you, (and it will probably be you know what lover or some other racist remark thrown toward you) 
#8. Who knows, yeah maybe they'll row the boat in your direction.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've heard gay bars (not lesbian bars) are good for picking up women since so few straight guys go.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Social anxiety forums.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> I've heard gay bars (not lesbian bars) are good for picking up women since so few straight guys go.


True.

One time I went with my sister to a gay club because she's gay and I tried talking to a group of women and they basically looked at me and said, "We're lesbian" and turned their backs to me. I guess that wasn't to be unexpected though lol. I've also seen a lot of straight couples kissing and whatnot.

#13 With your girlfriend


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ironpain said:


> #4. The Cemetery- Someone's loved one or friend just died, that is neither the time nor place, unless you want to get buried too


If they are Goths?, well yes, it's a good place to meet them :boogie


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

elvin jones said:


> #1 - At least you know she's pro choice.
> #2 - I could use someone who is supportive for a change.
> #3 - Old people have cute granddaughters. Bonus points for taking care of her grandparents.
> #4 - People need comforting after a loved one passes.
> ...


#7 She could be an undercover FBI informant trying to find out about plans for future attacks from Klan members.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

At Walmart. Trust me.

In groups. The other chicks you didn't get at will offensive block your ***


----------

